# 6 Month Tour Of Spain



## MartinJames (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi All,

Looking at spending at least 6 months touring Spain in a camper van just me and my bicycle, learn Spanish and meet local people. 

Something I have been planing to do for a while, mostly visiting the countryside, cost and day visit to City's. 

Are Spanish City's cycling friendly? 

Is it easy to take a bicycle on the train?

Also Are there any changes with immigration. For British citizen staying in Spain over 6 months?

Thanks Martin


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mytravelphotoblog said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Looking at spending at least 6 months touring Spain in a camper van just me and my bicycle, learn Spanish and meet local people.
> 
> ...


cycling is pretty much a national obsession, so you shouldn't have any problems with that

residency rules for stays of over 90 days have changed in the past few months

have a look at this http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/114323-changes-residency-requirements-uk-citizens-spain-april-2012-a.html


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes you can take bikes on trains, and yes, most cities are bike-friendly.

Rules on residency after 3 months haven't yet been clarified, but one would hope they will make exceptions for people touring the country for extended holidays. They are aimed at people from other EU countries who want to come and live in Spain, to make sure they can support themselves and not be a drain on the State. 

It might be worth you ringing the Spanish embassy in London and asking about this - do let us know what they say!


Here's a quick machine translation of the Spanish government advice on residence. It doesn't indicate that EU citizems are _required_ to apply for residency after three months, only that they have have the right to (_tienen derecho de residencia_).



> EXCEEDING THREE MONTHS RESIDENCE
> 
> The citizens of a Member State of the European Union or of another State party to the agreement on the European economic area have the _right of residence in_ Spanish territory for a period longer than three months if they are in any of the following cases:
> 
> ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Yes you can take bikes on trains, and yes, most cities are bike-friendly.
> 
> Rules on residency after 3 months haven't yet been clarified, but one would hope they will make exceptions for people touring the country for extended holidays. They are aimed at people from other EU countries who want to come and live in Spain, to make sure they can support themselves and not be a drain on the State.
> 
> ...


I'm copying most of this post onto the sticky about this - thanks Alcalaina!


----------

